# Age of Empires II (Gold) in a Window?



## CannonBallGuy (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, been playing AoE II Gold Edition lately but it's a pain to always be in full screen mode.
Does anyone know of a way to play in a window at all?
I'm on OS 10.3.9 if that matters.

Thanks,
CBG.


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 10, 2006)

If there's no option in the program, you may be able to temporarily switch out by pressing apple-tab or apple-h


----------



## CannonBallGuy (Dec 11, 2006)

I didn't see an in game option and Commad-Tab failed me.
I love the game but I hate "full-screen-edness" almost as much.


----------

